# OWN3D Pro - Alerts, Overlays & Widgets



## OWN3D (Oct 2, 2020)

OWN3D submitted a new resource:

OWN3D Pro - Alerts, Overlays & Widgets - A Free & Premium OBS Studio Plugin Offering Twitch Alerts, Stream Overlays and Widgets.



> *What is OWN3D Pro?*
> 
> OWN3D Pro is an all-in-one solution and opens up a colorful world of more than 400+ high-quality assets for you as an OBS user to take your stream to make your stream more personal than ever! Surprise your viewers with animated designs to match your current mood, your chosen game, the season, or the holidays. You can either use our free version or unlock more than 400 assets for a small monthly fee.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Lawendl3r (Oct 5, 2020)

Hey Own3d Pro Team, I really like your plugin. Are you planning on releasing even more features we can use with it? How about a Chatbot? Or maybe Panels or some other cool stuff?
Would be happy to get an answer from one of your devs!
Cheers,
Burns


----------



## 14othniel (Oct 5, 2020)

its very use full, but all of them are in English, no other language supports.


----------



## OWN3D Mooh (Oct 6, 2020)

Hey Burns,
first we want to thank you for your kind words about our plugin! We’re currently working on a chatbot including many things such as a loyalty system, commands / timed commands, moderation tools, Chat Alerts, Giveaway Feature and many more. Furthermore we do also work on providing panels with own3d pro and many other cool features in the near future!
Cheers, Mooh


----------



## Lawendl3r (Oct 7, 2020)

OWN3D Mooh said:


> Hey Burns,
> first we want to thank you for your kind words about our plugin! We’re currently working on a chatbot including many things such as a loyalty system, commands / timed commands, moderation tools, Chat Alerts, Giveaway Feature and many more. Furthermore we do also work on providing panels with own3d pro and many other cool features in the near future!
> Cheers, Mooh


Thanks for letting me know. Looking forward to more features & cool stuff in the near future!


----------



## Lawendl3r (Nov 20, 2020)

hey guys, is there any update on the multilanguage support for the designs? Btw, I really like the integration of copyright-free music :)


----------



## Lawendl3r (Feb 12, 2021)

Hey guys, I just saw you updated your plugin and made Overlays available in many more languages. I find it pretty cool to install Overlays in my native language now. Thumbs up! Really one of the most exciting Plugins released!!!


----------



## OWN3D (Feb 17, 2021)

OWN3D updated OWN3D Pro - Alerts, Overlays & Widgets with a new update entry:

A Fresh Dashboard Experience & Internationalization



> View attachment 67645
> *A NEW OBS PLUGIN EXPERIENCE*
> 
> *Overlays can now be installed in multiple languages.* In the long-term we will translate all themes to English, Spanish, German, French and Portuguese.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## OWN3D (Feb 17, 2021)

Lawendl3r said:


> Hey guys, I just saw you updated your plugin and made Overlays available in many more languages. I find it pretty cool to install Overlays in my native language now. Thumbs up! Really one of the most exciting Plugins released!!!


Yes, we have added some new functions, I have published the changes here now. We are looking forward to your feedback and thank you for using OWN3D Pro!


----------



## technopredator (Oct 18, 2021)

With the latest OBS version, this plugin doesn't appear under Tools Menu


----------



## oooDaniKooo (Nov 23, 2021)

technopredator said:


> With the latest OBS version, this plugin doesn't appear under Tools Menu


I am also having problems. Have you been given a solution?


----------



## InsomniaNoir (Jan 1, 2022)

Your GitHub profile indicates and provide support for Mac OS (MacOS 10.15 and newer (*Further testing required, may run unstable*)). Is this still in the works? Because I followed the directions but it's not showing in tools.


----------

